# Grand Lodge ----- Lets meet up!



## Scotty32 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey anyone on here going to GL? It would be cool to get all of us together & maybe hang out somewhere Friday night. There is a place in Waco called Crickets that we usually go to after lodge is closed for the day.


Any of yall wanna do something like that?


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 2, 2009)

We are already on top of that.  Crickets it is.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 2, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> Hey anyone on here going to GL? It would be cool to get all of us together & maybe hang out somewhere Friday night. There is a place in Waco called Crickets that we usually go to after lodge is closed for the day.
> 
> 
> Any of yall wanna do something like that?



I will be at Crickets some time Friday and for sure on Thursday evening. My wife has a cruise meeting there for a trip that several are going on in February.
I look forward to seeing all of you there.

Gerald Harris


----------



## JTM (Dec 2, 2009)

crickets?  a bar called crickets in waco?  no wai.  

yep, i'll be there friday night.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 2, 2009)

May be there pretty early Friday depending on how long I can sit still.


----------



## WestTexasMason (Dec 2, 2009)

I am only 1/3 of the way thru the wall of tap, Crickets it is.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 2, 2009)

IF I come down it will only be for Friday and come back Friday.  Id love to run into you guys for lunch though!


----------



## JTM (Dec 2, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> IF I come down it will only be for Friday and come back Friday.  Id love to run into you guys for lunch though!



i'm pretty much just going to meet up at crickets.  leaving college station at 5, coming back at... ?


----------



## ddreader (Dec 2, 2009)

sounds good to me.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope to see all of you. Come to the Banquet Friday at 5:30 pm if you do I will reserve you a table.
Brother Jerry Prisident MWSA


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 2, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> IF I come down it will only be for Friday and come back Friday.  Id love to run into you guys for lunch though!



Wing- check your pm's!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 2, 2009)

I plan to be there Friday and Saturday. Will be riding with a couple of others from Hearne, so may not be able to stay over. Friday is an "iffy" day for me, but Saturday for sure if we don't get snowed in


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 2, 2009)

Will be the tiler at the Grand East.. ! only one with a beard.. ! come by and say hello.. !


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2009)

Crickets is two blocks away from my apt, count me in. I will not be at Lodge on Thurs bc of class, when do you guys usually get there?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 4, 2009)

I planned on attending GL this year, but things have been so hectic that I couldn't make it. Plus we're trying to get things ready for our Lodge Christmas party. Have fun! Oh, take some pics


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2009)

blake said:


> I planned on attending GL this year, but things have been so hectic that I couldn't make it. Plus we're trying to get things ready for our Lodge Christmas party. Have fun! Oh, take some pics



you're not gonna be at crickets?  :: sadface ::


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 4, 2009)

Been there all day (not Crickets!!), and have had a blast. I think the best part was Bro. Biggs coming in, and then singing Happy Birthday to him. Today (Friday), he is ONLY 106, tomorrow he'll be an OLD 107... If you're there tomorrow, look for the fella who looks just like my Avatar, it's really me! I'll be with our WM, Andy Berlan, skinny fella with short black hair... Mutt and Jeff 
Hippie...


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, nobody I recognized showed up @ Crickets or called between 7:00pm & 8:15pm.


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 4, 2009)

I was hoping to head over there, but I got to visiting with my dad after dinner.  Before I knew it was too late to get moving again.


----------



## Nate C. (Dec 6, 2009)

I was at George's on several occasions during the course of the week.  Just now saw this thread about Cricket's.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 6, 2009)

Nate C. said:


> I was at George's on several occasions during the course of the week.  Just now saw this thread about Cricket's.



I was there Friday for lunch!  Good fried pickles and Iced Tea!


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 7, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I was there Friday for lunch!  Good fried pickles and Iced Tea!



We tried to lunch there Saturday- there was a 30 minute wait! We wound up at some catfish palace on Valley Mills- not bad.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 7, 2009)

I was there on Thursday Evening after the awards Ceremonies were completed at Grand Lodge. It was pretty well thinning out by then. I ran into a few fellas from Anson Jones and from Pearland. I think I may have seen Hippie based on his picture, but I lost him in the crowd.


----------

